# new simpson pressure washer - honda engine



## jwhitt12 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have now got a new pressure washer. This time it is a simplson and it has a Honda GCV190 engine. Same problems I have had with four others of various brands. Just will not work. This time I have:
Put a new spark plug in it
made sure its turned on, etc.
new gas
etc.

I have pulled the spark plug and I am flooding. I have checked the float and its working. I have adjusted the pin to reduce fuel - changed nothing. I can get it started, it runs for about 1 minutes and then shuts down. Checked the plug and its wet. Oh, and the choke is in the run position. What makes this so mysterious is that this is the fourth one I have bought with a honda engine. I simply cannot believe that I am not doing something absolutely wrong. I have had friends try it, and they have the same result. 

On monday I will call and try and find a phone for honda support as this simply makes no sense. If any body has thoughts please let me know. I do not want to return this one too!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't have clue, sorry. But being new I would still take it back. Let us know if you get it figured out.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

have you checked to make sure that the low oil switch is reading and working properly


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i think you need a briggs and stratton ..... i know im sorry thats no help

man you have got to keep us posted on whats going on, i think we are all lost on what to do now


----------

